# Paper tuning for Hoyt bow alpha elite



## Tallybowman (Dec 2, 2008)

I have an alpha elite. I am shooting a 50-60 lb bow at a 26" dl. I set the blade rest centered at 13/16 with no cam lean. I could not get a bullet hole by moving the rest. I ended up having to put cam lean in the bow to get a bullet hole. I do not have a way to check cam lean at full draw but is it normal to add cam lean when the bow is not drawn back to get a bullet hole?

Also, when setting up a bow to manufacturers specifications do you set ATA and brace height with limbs maxed out or at the poundage the limbs are supposed to be?

Thanks in advance to anyone who may know the answers.


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

The new hoyts with the rkt cams definitely need lean in the cam at rest to be tuned correctly


----------



## Tallybowman (Dec 2, 2008)

What about the fuel cams?


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

I have never used the fuel cams but I believe they would also have lean at rest as all bows I have tuned havelean ayt rest to be straight at full draw


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

My Bonecollector 35 and Carbon Matrix Plus do not have any lean,,,,both shoot bulletholes and both shoot Wasp 4 blade 100 fixed broadheads to the same spot with field tips. Both were done by Sean @ Hardcore Archery in Connecticut. He's a Hoyt guru.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Limbs should be maxed out. Poundage may be adjusted through the cables and strings. Ata may varying from specs. This is a +/- factor and still be good.

Lots of bows with cam lean or no cam lean will shoot bullet holes. I see no reason why yours won't. 

What are your arrows?


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

Don't drive yourself crazy trying to get a "Bullet" hole. One thing about paper tuning alot of people do get is that your form and release have to be in perfect form. Any excess torque on the riser will produce "false" readings. If you using a TT spring steel type rest..a slight nock high tear is good with that type of rest ( I use one myself ) I have watched alot of people go litterly nuts trying to get the bullet hole.


----------



## Tallybowman (Dec 2, 2008)

I am shooting carbon express 250 cxl with 90 grain points. Total arrow weight is 300 grains. According to On target software it is a good spine.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

There are a few good posts on "Yoke Tuning". Try a search.

The quick answer is that yoke tuning is adjusting the amount of lean to get good nock entry, but it works in conjunction with timing/synch, and rest height/nocking point.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

My new AE RKT is also 50-60#, but #3 cam. I adjusted so I have no lean at brace, and from just me looking at it at full draw it still looks good. I'm shooting overly stiff arrows, have a centershot of just a hair under factory recommendation (like maybe 1/32 or 1/16 less or closer to the riser.) I'm getting bullet holes, but I also have a tilt tamer installed on it. 

Also, w/On Target there is the option of hard cam and x-hard cam, which will dramatically change the spine range that's good/bad. The Alpha is right on the edge between hard (up to 320 IBO) and x-hard (321 IBO and above) so it may be a crap shoot on whether or not it shoots or likes a stiffer or weaker arrow. At 29.5" draw and w/the limbs maxed at 63# I'm shooting a 28.5" total length GT22 w/110 grains (80 grain tip and 30 grains insert weight) and a total of 359 grains right now and getting the bullets. I haven't walk back tuned yet, but did shoot out to 60 the other day and was happy w/my right/lefts. Good luck.


----------



## Tallybowman (Dec 2, 2008)

I appreciate all the advice. I am going to take out any cam lean at full draw and see how bad my tear ends up being. I will then try adjusting my rest in very very small increments. If I still can't get a bullet hole I will try a stiffer arrow. If this doesn't work I may put some cam lean back in.


----------



## Tallybowman (Dec 2, 2008)

Okay I took out all cam lean and checked it slowly on the draw board all they way to full draw. Next I set my center shot at just slightly more than 13/16 say 7/8. Still had tear, Finally changed the actual arrow not the brand or spine just used another arrow and low and behold almost a perfect bullet hole paper tear.
I am not sure what made the difference but changing the arrow seemed to make the bow shoot as I expected it would.

After going throuh his exercise does anyone think that maybe the knock might have been damaged in someway on my first arrow? Is is possible that the spine coulod be so different as to cause one to have a pretty severe tear and one to tune almost perfect?

Thoughts?


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

Try rotating the nock on vane position


----------



## doogie13 (Jul 21, 2011)

kwilde said:


> The new hoyts with the rkt cams definitely need lean in the cam at rest to be tuned correctly


Agreed


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

My alpha did the same thing , it would not shoot fat boys or 30x pros which is what I shot out of my matrix, so I bought some 22 ultralight pros at 364 grains and it shoots perfect , walk back tuning and paper tuning and the best group tuning I have ever experienced. Now that being said if I go by archers advantage or any of the charts , they say that the 22 pros are way way to stiff , butt the bow is shooting them like a dream so that is what I will stick with , and there is a small amount of cam lean , 2012 alpha elite #2 rkt 28.5 draw 61 pounds 364 grain arrow , 284 fps and shoots like a dream


----------

